# alien swe



## gizmo2071 (Dec 30, 2006)

became


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, such a good conversion and post work here.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, it's wonderful.

I think you should move it out of the "basement" and into one of the more popular forums.


----------

